# 2016 1.4t auto w/ tiptronic



## MichaelLevi72 (Nov 6, 2019)

Was wondering if theres anything i could do to the transmisson that will hold alittle bit more torque?


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

we can handle 271tq. How much do you need to handle?


----------

